# Nice template sort of. Waiting on support....



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the Rockler router bushing set (brass) and it also has a tendency to loosen. My only solution has been to give the nut an extra 'nudge' with a pair of slip joint pliers.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Even with the slip joint pliers, no joy. It won't stay put through one whole letter.

I probably should measure the ID, OD, and lip depth of it. One of the stock bushings from my KM12VC might actually work. Those are steel and they lock down nice and tight.


----------



## jfynyson (Jan 11, 2016)

I've got the same set but have not had time to open it; can you not put a smal amount of Teflon tape over the threads like in plumbing applications ?


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

I've used hot glue for templates that I've made, but they were made out of aluminum. Not sure how they would be on the plastic ones though. Maybe if you don't set the glue too hot? Taping them per the instructions seems like they really haven't thought this through.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I.put a drop of Blue locative on my bushings swirl.it around and let it dry. Just enough to lock them down tight. I did not have the tape hang up problem you experienced, perhaps just dumb luck but I will keep your suggestion in mind in the future. I have used my 2 1/4" template kit several times and have been quite pleased with the results.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Peachtree sells a spring washer that you insert between the router and the lock nut on your bushing - works like a charm, never ever loosened on me. http://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_bushing.htm


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

I just recently bought this kit. Haven't used it yet though. Glad I came across this thread. Now I have some ideas of the possible problems I may face. I did like the suggestion of #6 about the spring washers. That seems to be a good idea. I also thought about doing the same thing JumboJack did.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a quick update. Rockler customer service came through for me. The new bushing works great, as does the template set… Everything is ready to go!


----------

